# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  IBM developerWorks Recipes, Internet of Things community for developers, IBM Corporation, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

International Business Machines Corporation 

developer.ibm.com/recipes

"IBM Launches New Internet of Things Community for Developers"

July 29, 2015

----------

